# WWII famous Aces and their girls.



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Mar 13, 2006)

Anybody got a picture of Gabby Gabreski and his wife? 
Or George Welch and his wife?

I think we all know what Dick Bong's girl looked like.

Anybody else got pics of famous pilots and their girlfriends or wives?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 13, 2006)

There's photo's around of Hartman's, O'Hare. McGuire, Bader, and Yeager's wives....


----------



## Twitch (Mar 13, 2006)

Here's the best scan for the photo size I could do. This is Kay and Gabby's wedding.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 6, 2006)

Gabby and his wife are a cute couple. Poor guy, decided to put duty to his country before coming home to his girl. Flew one last flight when he didn't hae to. Got his P-47 busted up and had to sit in prison a while before coming back home and tying the knot.


----------



## P38 Vet (Nov 11, 2013)

There are some pictures in Flight Journal's special addition (Jan14) P-38 Lightning, of Dick Bong and Margie. I flew with Dick in the Flying Knights Squadron and he wasn' t a big talker but did have Margie's picture on his P-38. I also knew and flew with Tommy McGuire and he was quite a talker and quite outgoing. There are some pictures of both Dick and Tommy in my book "Tales of a War Pilot ," or " War Pilot" on e-book. P-38 Vet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 11, 2013)

P38 Vet said:


> There are some pictures in Flight Journal's special addition (Jan14) P-38 Lightning, of Dick Bong and Margie. I flew with Dick in the Flying Knights Squadron and he wasn' t a big talker but did have Margie's picture on his P-38. I also knew and flew with Tommy McGuire and he was quite a talker and quite outgoing. There are some pictures of both Dick and Tommy in my book "Tales of a War Pilot ," or " War Pilot" on e-book. P-38 Vet.



Welcome, it's an honor to have you here. Have you read the book "Peter 38"? When were you in the 9th?


----------

